# Share your favorite nursing photos!



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

I absolutely love BFing pics. The babes look so sweet and innocent, and the mama's look so content. Share your favs!
These are mine:
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...m/DSC00997.jpg
6 weeks old- had to be walked around, but was hungry. She was being a big pain, but the pic made it worth it.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...m/DSC01603.jpg
4 months old- love the milky smile.

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c9...m/DSCF0143.jpg
Just today, but I can already tell it's going to be a keepsake.

Your turn!


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are great pics. I will post some if I can find the time.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Yours are very sweet.

I won't post mine online though. After some things that have happened with pictures more innocent than ones showing my breast I won't post anything like that online.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

:







I miss nursing!!


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

not sure if this link will work, but here's mine. we were lying nursing and dd had her hands folded as if in prayer. i imagine her thinking "thank you for this wonderful food"!
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CaN2bRo1cK


----------



## Piper's mama (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh, I love their sweet faces. I get really nostalgic now when I see my daughter drinking from her sippy cup with a similar look on her face... but I get to jump back in there soon


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Just popped off
Loving the boob-popped off #2
Serious nursing-my favorite


----------



## E&Gmommy (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's my little guy!

He starts:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/turttl...cd.jpg&.src=ph

He's going:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/turttl...cd.jpg&.src=ph

And he's out







:http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/turttl...cd.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

All of these are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are all adorable!


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

Here's my favorite one of ds when he was 1 month old!


----------



## waldorfwoolworks (Mar 1, 2006)

this one's from last year. can you say OUCH!









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/DSCN0117.jpg


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

I used to just love that wrinkle they get on their lip from nursing. Here's my daughter "dream nursing" after she already popped off! picture


----------



## lucidity (Jun 1, 2006)

Here is mine - Natalie was only a few weeks old here:
http://monkeynet.ca/julie/Nursing.jpg


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemommy18*
I used to just love that wrinkle they get on their lip from nursing. Here's my daughter "dream nursing" after she already popped off! picture









I can't see it.

I am LOVING all these pics. You've reminded me that we need to take way more. I just have to capture the mid-nursing smiley stage we're at right now (5 mos).


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 27, 2005)

mines in my sig....click the word love


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waldorfwoolworks*
this one's from last year. can you say OUCH!









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...a/DSCN0117.jpg

These pictures ARE awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love that one! That one is award-winning! Should be in a national magazine or something!

Let's see if this works - I don't have many nursing photos, but this is my personal favorite:
http://tinyurl.com/px9ry

Pinkmilk!!!!! Friends shared that site with me and I gotta get something up too! beautiful footage!!!!!!


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

nak
Pink: what a beautiful video, and with one of my favorite songs! Way to make a nursing momma cry!!!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

10 months old

Scenic nursing:
Nursing at Lake Yellowstone
Lake Crescent in the Olympic Mountains
Lake Crescent again

Hurry up, mom! Those maternity shirts take too long to unbutton!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i love all of these! i need a more recent one, alice's new favorite nursing position is standing on her head with one leg in the air








PINKMILK- that video gave me baby fever like no one's business







:
click on "breastfeed" in my siggy.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

these are all so cute!!

Here are my favs!
Ds was 3 1/2 at the time....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paxye/9...7594062881851/

Here is Colin on his first birthday
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paxye/4...7594062881851/


----------



## MaterBum (Aug 11, 2005)

Loving these photos!

Here's me nursing dd1 when she was about 11 mos old and falling into nursing la-la- land

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...h/000_0014.jpg

And here's one of me nursing my BG twins just two months or so ago. I love the eye contact with my GT and how my BT is too busy nursing to know what else is going on, lol! http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...h/DSC00079.jpg


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I love seeing all these mamas!









Here are some recent ones that I really love! Dd is one month shy of turning three.









http://static.flickr.com/66/162966232_2352f7ffd0.jpg

http://static.flickr.com/45/162966231_06214b85d3.jpg


----------



## joy11 (Jul 31, 2005)

awesome pics everyone!!! made my heart melt


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

I am loving these photos, ladies!







You are all so beautiful. Pinkmilk, I want to make my own montage!!









Here are some with my dear Ivy:
Stealth nursing:

__
https://flic.kr/p/147591230
Full of milk:

__
https://flic.kr/p/141092562
Attack of the killer breast:

__
https://flic.kr/p/141092162
1 week old:

__
https://flic.kr/p/120052830
3 weeks - On...:

__
https://flic.kr/p/163110806
... and off:

__
https://flic.kr/p/163110917


----------



## Mama8 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinkmilk*
mines in my sig....click the word love









Oh my Gosh! That is beautiful I have tears running down my cheeks!

Edited to add here are my nursing photos
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kykarr...525scd&.src=ph


----------



## ameniahsmommy (Jan 7, 2006)

Wish I had a pic a great accomplishment. Me and 4 month old dd sideways nursing in Mei tai, running through o'hara airport with arms full of bags trying not to miss our plane!!

It was hillarious







:


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Pinkmilk, You've got me in tears over here! And now I've got baby fever too! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ColeysMama (Apr 28, 2006)

This is the only one I have. Cole was not even a month old...

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66...e/IM001059.jpg


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's what I see when I nurse: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...82/1week04.jpg

Eek, sorry about the size. I've tried resizing it twice!

And... I have one, but it's a fully exposed nipple. I don't care about creepy internet people, but other than that, would it be ok to post here? It's really adorable!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I actually have NONE of me bfing my other 2 children just never even crossed my mind to take one but I just took 2 today now I wonder if walmart
will develop them....
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...7703/bfpic.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...703/bfpic2.jpg


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is one from when she was just a few weeks old
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1...s/100_0475.jpg
and here is one of her in her new favorite nursing position shes such a little monkey
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1...s/100_1015.jpg


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Jewely a few minutes old

arrgggi had the cutest photo of Jewely nursing when she was 2 years, but my anti BF sister must have deleted it from my yahoo photos.I have changed the password.

must go BF will be back


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

There are some non nursing first so scroll down to the Boob & baby!
http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=79291&vid=122
Fun thread!


----------



## alijased (Jun 1, 2006)

What a lovely memory...

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...97/t_=38489397


----------



## Mama8 (Mar 6, 2006)

Edited to make my nursing photos easier to view!
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kykarr...525scd&.src=ph


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I never took one single picture of my DS #1 nursing







DS #2 is 7 months old and I still don't have one. I am loving these pictures though.


----------



## LydiaJW (Jun 4, 2006)

Oooh heres mine!!! You can't really see my boob, but I swear he's nursing!!

http://xaf.xanga.com/5c6f5132224452340202/w2243383.jpg


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow these pics are so great. I love the twin nursing.

i don't have any pics of nursing ds1, I never even thought of it, and now he is a big boy and weaned.







I did take some pics of ds2 nursing though.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/iris01...52.jpg&.src=ph big eyes

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/iris01...2e.jpg&.src=ph holding on

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/iris01...05.jpg&.src=ph milk drunk


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Kay, you guys inspired me to take more.
This is what I usually see: http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CaN2bRo1cK

And now with my highly distractable 5.5 mos old, this it what I usually see now (sorry, you can see lots of nipple): http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CaN2bRo1cK

Hope those links work...


----------



## Moonprysm (Jun 2, 2006)

My favorite. DH just took this last night.

Fire nursing.


----------



## futureCPM (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow! These are so awesome. Thanks for sharing!







:


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonprysm*
My favorite. DH just took this last night.

Fire nursing.

So beautiful, Moonprysm!!


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Here's my favorite: Sage sleepy-nursing

He grabbed onto his foot when he was falling asleep and slept like that for 45 minutes!


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I love all the beautiful pictures. But here's what it was like around my house! No, that's not a squirrel between my legs.....


----------



## ILuvLucia&Mia (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's a few I have....Mia was 4.5 months old here...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...h/DSC_1351.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...h/DSC_1239.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...h/DSC_1228.jpg


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

I only have one on the computer.
Ds was about 6 months and its about 3000ft above sea level outside an abandoned mine shaft.








http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1.../Hedley011.jpg


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

http://nursingevan.shutterfly.com

My favorite is the cover photo. Click on it to see more.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

My Favorite, Maia at 3 months http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...629/t_=2533629

This is Sage at 8 months http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...629/t_=2533629


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

i need to come back when i can post. i love these!


----------



## Jeanne_L (Jun 6, 2005)

These are great!!

Here's my DS, within minutes of coming earthside... (still attached through the umbilical cord!)

Here he is again, one day old, all bundled up.

Two months old... post nurse.

He's now 6 months old, and I don't have any more recent nursing photos, but I'm totally inspired to take some more!!!


----------



## NurseLaurie (Jul 14, 2005)

She isn't exactly nursing in this one, but she was just seconds before it was taken. I love her possessive look.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...ffMyBoobie.jpg


----------



## futureCPM (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILuvLucia&Mia*
Here's a few I have....Mia was 4.5 months old here...

Those are beautiful! Who took the pictures? DH? The colors, lighting, and such a great moment. I think the last one was a little bit of a bad angle. Up babies' skirt to see diaper while breastfeeding







but I guess it's good for seeing both ends


----------



## Oana (May 15, 2006)

Toddler-nursing, different from baby-nursing but so very special in a whole new way...
I am pregnant in both pics, got pg when he was 14 months old and nursing 6-8 times a day (and I have been battling PCOS-caused infertility for 2 years to conceive him!):

17 months old, during his one ear infection
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6..._BWsmaller.jpg

20 months old (last month), calming down after an emotional outburst
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...01_smaller.jpg

What wonderful pics you ladies shared!
Oana


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NurseLaurie*
She isn't exactly nursing in this one, but she was just seconds before it was taken. I love her possessive look.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...ffMyBoobie.jpg



that beautiful!!


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

these mean the world to me because i was so afraid i wouldn't be able to nurse my 5th and last child due to 8 days in nicu/2 weeks bottlefeeding.

5 weeks
7 weeks
3.5 months

sigh shes almost 5.5 months now.. time to take more pics!


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NurseLaurie*
She isn't exactly nursing in this one, but she was just seconds before it was taken. I love her possessive look.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...ffMyBoobie.jpg

I love this one. She really doesn look like she's trying to guard it doesn't she?








She looks like she might bite if you get too close!


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oana*

20 months old (last month), calming down after an emotional outburst
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...01_smaller.jpg

Oana

I LOVE this picture! How precious.


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

So beautiful mamas...I need to take some pics


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

OK,now I have to share







I love nursie pictures!
Nursie Pictures


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellymay*
I actually have NONE of me bfing my other 2 children just never even crossed my mind to take one but I just took 2 today now I wonder if walmart
will develop them....

Never know with WalMart, but I've never had a problem at Walgreens


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iris0110*
Wow these pics are so great. I love the twin nursing.

i don't have any pics of nursing ds1, I never even thought of it, and now he is a big boy and weaned.







I did take some pics of ds2 nursing though.









we have the same boppy... I love that boppy...too bad the dog claimed mine







:


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oana*

20 months old (last month), calming down after an emotional outburst
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...01_smaller.jpg

What wonderful pics you ladies shared!
Oana

Oh my, you MUST frame this one! I just love it! The way your beautiful pg belly is exposed, and the angle, everything! I love it!


----------



## Devida (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinkmilk*
mines in my sig....click the word love









Oh my goodness...so beautiful, in tears now









Dee
x


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Oh, I had this one also. Not really a Beautiful bfing picture, but I love to have it for my children, I want them to know how dedicated I was to them. This was yet another of my hospital stays, through surgery and recurring bouts of pancreatitis and other unpleastries I have managed to continue to breastfeed Sage without supplementation. It took lots of hard work, a love-hate relationship with my pump, but Sage is almost 13 months and has only ever had 2 ounces of formula and that was in the NICU without my consent (there was ebm in the fridge for her, stupid nurse!)

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...629/t_=2533629


----------



## risen_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

_20 months old (last month), calming down after an emotional outburst
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...01_smaller.jpg_
THIS IS WHY I LOVE NURSING!!! Or at least it depicted the joy of it - wow, how truly beautiful! Nourishing new life on the inside and feeding (spiritually, physically and emotionally) your dc at the same time on the outside!


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

pinkmilk, you made me cry. What a breathtakingly sweet video. It makes me long for a new baby again, and treasure my nursing relationship with DD. Awesome!


----------



## TForce (Jul 27, 2005)

I couldn't resist sharing my favorite.

This is at a New Year's party. He's 5 months.

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h2...u/c24128d9.jpg


----------



## Oana (May 15, 2006)

Crystal, I love the toddler-under-shirt 18 mos pic!









Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my pg/nursing picture. It's very special to me as well. I also love that it shows the big boy/little baby dual nature of the toddler (crayon in hand, one shoe off, nursing to calm down).

We are so lucky to be able and committed to nourishing, nurturing and nursing our children!

Oana


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Never know with WalMart, but I've never had a problem at Walgreens









Thanks I will have to try there, walmart wouldn't print a pic of my ds that I had taken bc he was nude but he was covering himself but they still called it inapropriate which I think is ridiculous.


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

I like these pictures. I'm not comfortable sharing mine but you all compelled me to take some of my 11 month old last night and I just love them. Makes me a little sad I didn't take any of my older daughter. But I got sleep shots last night and I want to get some acrobatic shots this afternoon.


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kama82*
Here is one from when she was just a few weeks old
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1...s/100_0475.jpg
and here is one of her in her new favorite nursing position shes such a little monkey
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f1...s/100_1015.jpg

Kama- that 2nd one is eloisa's fav position too!! *sigh* I need to have DH take a picture.. we call her our little Koala.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Pink your video made me tear up..I usually dont like that song but when put to those beautiful pics it just makes so much sense. You have given me a great idea though for our birth photos. Argue I cant wait to share my bf-ing pics, I cant wait to nurse my little guy. "OH come out come out my little son" I know its going to happen soon but the wait seems like forever....we have a week left according to the EDD. Well I will post my first nursing pics asap.


----------



## Mama8 (Mar 6, 2006)

mommyto3girls said:


> Oh, I had this one also. Not really a Beautiful bfing picture, but I love to have it for my children, I want them to know how dedicated I was to them. This was yet another of my hospital stays, through surgery and recurring bouts of pancreatitis and other unpleastries I have managed to continue to breastfeed Sage without supplementation. It took lots of hard work, a love-hate relationship with my pump, but Sage is almost 13 months and has only ever had 2 ounces of formula and that was in the NICU without my consent (there was ebm in the fridge for her, stupid nurse!)
> 
> http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...629/t_=2533629[/QUOTE ]
> 
> ...


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...=8EcMnLlozcM5C

My precious son Quinn nursing at 8 weeks......


----------



## yogamerd (Jun 27, 2005)

Here's my _favorite_ BFing picture of my little munch!

http://community.webshots.com/photo/...53712709oGevkP

And right after eating (all warm and snuggly.... mmmmm, I LOVE her)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/...53712709qSlJGU


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

These photos rock, ladies! Keep up the good work. After months of struggles, I am so proud of my daughter for finally becoming the fantastic nurser she is. She even nursed vertically in her onbuhimo today -- while walking! Love it!







:

Here are some of my fav pics.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesho...Uy=lnmma1&Ux=0


----------



## TheHealingRoomChir (Jan 17, 2006)

These are lovely!
Pinkmilk, what happened to the video everyone is raving about?


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

oops, fixed my link.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

These are so gorgeous! I need to go back through my photo albums and scan some more, but here are my absolute favorites:

My dd at one month old

as a young toddlertandem nursing with her newborn brother


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow I really love looking at all these photos. I will have to get mine up soon.


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 6, 2005)

Here is Eli - newborn nursing. I like this one because he's throwing the peace sign on the boob and because my boob is bigger than his head. LOL!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...peacecolor.jpg


----------



## Lactating_Goddess (Jun 19, 2006)

i dont have any on the pc, but ill get some..these are great! Put a huge smile on my face


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

My guys at about 2 months old!









http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mcdani...&.dnm=8659.jpg

I love that they're holding hands. Now it's a bit more um...dynamic when they nurse together.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's what I get to see every time I sit down to nurse:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/katewi...cd.jpg&.src=ph

I think I'll keep this up till she's ready for college.....


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's me in a nursing dress I made. DD is 8 weeks old in these pics.









http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procgser...7108QauHDRoybM

http://shim1.shutterfly.com/procgser...7108QauHDRoybM


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Pinkmilk, I can't see the photo montage everyone loved so much!


----------



## pyzia (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is a picture of me burping DS during bf a few days after he was born. Sorry this is the only pic I have while bf DS!
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b7...6/100_1398.jpg


----------



## snangel (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is my littlest man nursing, and also a funny pic of my 2 yr old "nursing" his bear!
http://usera.imagecave.com/RubyMadill/allpics326.jpg
http://usera.imagecave.com/RubyMadill/allpics333.jpg


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

i posted a thread to share a movie i made nursing my guy but here is another vid of him eating at 14 wks.


----------



## Mamatolea (Jan 17, 2007)

This is my little pirhana at 7 minutes old!









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...100_0882-3.jpg


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

here are a few from Simon's first day!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9074618...7594514299944/


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is one from this morning....My little monkey...LOL
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...3/100_2083.jpg
ETA - I couldn't get one without her blinking so that is why her expression is like it is...LOL


----------



## halaroo (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's one I took last night of my almost 10 month old, Amelia. I'm going to try to get a not-so-blurry one later. She just likes to grab the camera when I pull it out!

http://aca.chrissywitch.ca/january/images/nursing_1.jpg

One from just today:
http://aca.chrissywitch.ca/january/images/nursing_2.jpg


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

I actually only have a couple of pictures at all. I should start taking more before he weans himself! These were taken a long time ago.

Here they are...

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...5/DSCF1760.jpg

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...5/DSCF1759.jpg

Edited to add that I must have the smallest breasts ever!


----------



## Oana (May 15, 2006)

Follow-up to my earlier pg and nursing post: tandem nursing a newborn and 2 year old (dd's first day home):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...01_smaller.jpg


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

I just wanted to say thanks for posting all the beautiful pics. we are having a very hard time with nursing at the moment due to some painful infections, but seeing pictures of older babies only makes me want to fight through it and keep going!! thank you!

ETA: OK I'll share one I have... it's the third one down. He's about 5 minutes old!

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?use...cdate=20060705


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's mine, Bronwyn was oh, maybe 10 minutes old here. She's still covered in Vernix (taken Feb 19 2007)

DH knows how important nursing is for me with our older daughter, so he took this one (unprompted) to commemorate the start of this new relationship.

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q166/Samjm/nurse.jpg


----------



## mooliette (Jan 8, 2004)

These are a few nursing Anna pics








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/IMG_0234.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...7/IMG_0142.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...6/IMG_0309.jpg

Nursing my oldest after he was just born:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...te/nursing.jpg


----------



## jarynsmom06 (May 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
Here's what I get to see every time I sit down to nurse:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/katewi...cd.jpg&.src=ph

I think I'll keep this up till she's ready for college.....

I looked at your birth pictures and it makes me want to have another one







: Somebody smack me....They are beautiful though.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p...edium=text_url

my montage- it contains 2 years worth of breastfeeding pics....all my favs


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow! that video was beautiful msumomma! I love the part where she woke up at the time of her birth to nurse!! That is so special! It's also good to see I'm not the only one who loves to try all baby carriers!


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

Breastfeeding is beautiful! I love all your pictures mammas!!
Here is mine, take last week.

__
https://flic.kr/p/403855404
and this one when dd was 2.5 weeks old

__
https://flic.kr/p/360819832


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

These are all so neat to see... I like the brand new babies especially; I wish someone had gotten pics of dd nursing when she was so little and new...

Here is my favorite - taken with my camera at arm's length after a shower one day. She is 20 months old in this pic.

This one is cute too... she's about 6 months old in this one.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

@Fuzztpeach: I LOVE the bw one, it's perfect!! couldn't access the other.


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow, not only touching photos but look at all these beautiful babies!!







:

Here is mine:

http://www1.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...973/t_=5005973


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

Such gorgeous pictures! Everybody has such beautiful babies!

Here are mine:

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...21-07_0903.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o...-07_2004-1.jpg


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

These are some of my favs....

here she is at like I think 2wks old...
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...7703/bfpic.jpg
first time nip'ing...
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a187/84007703/NIP.jpg
oh how I miss the sweet STILL nursing....LOL
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...07703/feed.jpg
monkey butt...LOL
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana016.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana014.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana015.jpg
Just chillin'
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1.../Briana066.jpg
so sweet...
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...3/100_1986.jpg
another monkey butt
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...3/100_2083.jpg
at the mall
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...3/100_2162.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...3/100_2163.jpg


----------

